# Ever think about Google Ads?



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

David,

Ever think about using google ads on this site instead of the current ads? I think you could make a lot more money, especially if they were contextual. Those of us who are addicted and frequent happy hour really don't need anything from 9th tee or the like, but if there were ads for iPods, or Dyson Vaccums, or TAco Bell, or cheap airfare, I think your click-through rates would go through the roof.

Just suggesting, that's all.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Tried Google ads long ago. It was not worth it I am sorry to say.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Those of us who are addicted and frequent happy hour really don't need anything from 9th tee or the like,


Currently, there are 902 people viewing other sections of this forum as opposed to 165 people viewing HH.

This is a pretty consistant ratio. I think the majority of the people who frequent the rest of the forum probably are interested in 9th Tee products. 

I don't know how google ads work, but if it aggregates the information from TC posts or searches somehow, you are still only going to get technical home theater, DVR, media ads, perhaps with some television show stuff thrown in.


----------

